# Seamaster Omega Quartz 120m 1980s



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi

I recently bought in an auction an unusual model which I hope is genuine...it is a small-face Omega 34mm Seamaster. I would guess it is from the ladies range although cannot confirm. Model case number seems to be 196 0234. Movement is 1420 quartz and number 48****** identifies it as circa 1985. Watch is mint and never been used and is on Omega marked braclet...however, couple of things do not add up for me including bezel rotates both ways eg not uni directional and the black of the bezel is matt and not gloss. I cannot find any references to it in any catalogue from my brief forray on the internet. It has a black face, red lettering and quite big dagger hands which are really striking and the main reason I bought it. It has the Seamaster logo on the back but the back is press-on not screwed and I was able to remove it easily. There is no serial number nor reference on the case or the bracelet but the back does have 1420 on it, with the red dots that indicate the back had not been removed before. Watch is working perfectly but the crown is really stiff and moves to two settings but only the second will move hour and minute hands. Assume the first should change the date but it does not so you have to go through full 24hr cycle to move the hands. Will try to get some pics in the next few days but if anyone has an instruction manual or catalogue shot of it I would really appreciate it. Just want to confirm I have not bought a fake! It might make an excellent present/bribe for the wife!!!!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds like a ' calypso' model to me.

Pics would be good.

Keith


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.outsec.co.uk/images/seamaster120.jpg

Hope this helps...finally got it sorted I think

Not sure what I do to get the image to show in the post itself...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah that's a Calypso


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

the joy of the internet...thanks chaps. Now I need to find a brochure or instruction manual. Are these any good or rated at all by you lot? It is totally mint by the way. Is it a ladies or small mans?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Marketed as unisex i think.

Not sure the hands are right, they are normally red skeleton ones.

I think i have a manual somewhere! I will look.

Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Having looked at my Seamaster book, the look like they where originally red, so they could have faded out to an orange.

Now I'm off to watch the first Moto GP of the season. It's on BBC 3 now and it's a night race too.


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks chaps...very helpful.


----------

